# Which Myer Briggs personality types are most common on this forum?



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

overall all the INXX types are ahead of the rest


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Jason104 said:


> well obviously IN ..... the internet is an I.N magnet


it wouldn't be INternet with out I.N's ;D


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely Introverted iNtuitives regardless of the other two preferences


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

"Which Myer Briggs personality types are most common on this forum? Select your type."

oops, didn't read that second sentence, just went and picked an IN type ;P


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

This forum is swarming with INxPs and INFJs roud:


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

At least, I'm a rarity here. ^.^


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost said:


> "Which Myer Briggs personality types are most common on this forum? Select your type."
> 
> oops, didn't read that second sentence, just went and picked an IN type ;P


Oh, you ESTP, you


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

why so many INFP though?


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

ISFJ followed by ESFJ
If they're the most frequent in the population, chances are it will be the same on here. However the more introverted types and N types might be more inclined to find PC, so I will probably be completely off with ESFJ


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

INFP and INFJ, followed closely by INTP and INTJ. I would categorize all of those as "aspirational" types because of how they're described in the various online descriptions. This also includes, to some very slightly lesser degree, all NTs and NFs; the extraverts are just slightly less popular due to being perceived as incapable of philosophical thinking and deep emotional turmoil. 

I think things will level out eventually as more and better information on each type is popularized.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Calling non-response bias on this poll :tongue:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

INFP.
Everywhere, INFP.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

INFP, INFJ, and INTP should all be tied for 1st place with INTJ as a close runner up. Lol.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

I think INTP,INTJ, ENTP are the most common, but i'm not sure.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> INFP.
> Everywhere, INFP.


Everyone keeps saying INFP, really ? I guess I just never go to the sections INFP's are in.


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a single ESFP yet . . .


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

hela said:


> I think things will level out eventually as more and better information on each type is popularized.


You are so optimistic.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps said:


> You are so optimistic.


*coughs delicately*


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

hela said:


> *coughs delicately*


*feign ignorance while type in contrived accent*


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps said:


> *feign ignorance while type in contrived accent*


*fans self* :blushed:


----------

